# My New Project



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

1977 Datsun 280Z


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i just realized i should have put this in members rides.
so if a moderator could please move it


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

That looks might beat up. Are you looking to like totally restore it?


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

There's a guy in my town that has a Z restored that looks similar to that one. Its that deep blue that's almost black that comes stock on the new Celicas. It is soooo clean. He has some chrome wheels on it too. Good luck with the restoration. 

What are your plans for it?


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

it only looks beat up since the previous owner primered it and there is alot of overspray. but the body is actually pretty good, it has no rust. the only major issue is that one of the fender flares is cracked. plus it runs, i just have to put the carbs back on and stuff. the engine is also very clean, with some mods.

i plan on just cleaning it up and taking it to the track for some road racing. also, there is no rush to get it up and running. its a project car and i have my SE-R to get around in.

here's the list of mods:

Exterior modifications:
3" IMSA fender flares (molded)
Rear Wing (molded)
Front Airdam (molded)
Rims

Engine Modifications:
Carbureted L24 swap (240Z engine)
Dual Weber carburetor conversion
6-2 header
4-spd manual conversion 
Custom downpipe into glasspack muffler
Custom valve cover
Fuel pressure regulator 
Custom gas tank 
Nissan 280ZX Turbo Oil Pump
Aftermarket 4-core oil cooler
Nissan 280ZX Turbo Radiator
Chromed intake manifold, carbs
Temperature coating on header
MSD 6AL w/ 2-Step, MSD Retard
MSD Blaster 3 Coil

Interior mods:
Autometer gauges (Water, Oil Pressure, 5" Monster Tach)
Civic Si Drivers Seat
Broadway Mirror
Hurst Shift Knob w/ top mounted button for nitrous, roll control, etc. 

Suspension Mods:
Bilstein Hi-Performance Lifetime Warranty Shocks/Struts 
Suspension Techniques Performance Springs
Suspension Techniques Rear Sway Bar
Carbon Fiber Rear Sway bar endlinks
Urethane bushings
Aluminum Differential Mount
Custom steering knuckles
Stock front sway bar w/ carbon fiber endlinks


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

when thats done its gona be tight. I love older cars when there restored they are special, yove got time and money by the sounds of it so keep it up


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Lucky Duck is what I have to say. I would love to restore that car. Be even better if you didn't have to spend your money to restore it. Haha. I'm not going to wish you good luck rather I wish you good fortune. Luck lacks. Fortune brings fortune I say.

I think the best part about rebuilding old cars is you can use parts of the present to make it ultra good


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

SR20D_GTI said:


> *when thats done its gona be tight. I love older cars when there restored they are special, yove got time and money by the sounds of it so keep it up *


actually, i dont have a whole lot of money but i do have a whole lot of time, since school is out for the summer and i only work like 4 days a week. 

and that list of mods is not the things i want to get, thats the stuff that came with the car thats why it was an opprotunity that i couldnt pass up for only $350.


----------

